

Ask HN: Why is the Internet becoming less usable? - TuxPirate

Probabilities tell me you've seen it too;<p>Usability is slowly disappearing, mailing-lists are being replaced by web based forums who don't support threaded conversations very well and many of their users are not so relevant. These end up out-ranking mailing-lists' web logs threads in Google and make it harder to find valuable technical information for many topics.<p>Google is become less usable, its default instant feature is annoying and really, it's nothing more than eye candy to normal end-users, who know nothing else but to adapt to programs' behaviors.<p>Heck, even my keyboard stops responding normally when I'm browsing Google's search results: they bound my arrow keys to some obscure "select-next-search-result" function who selects the next search result in list.<p>I never asked for this. I still believe mailing-lists are superior to web based forums.<p>How is the web going to change and will we all, be able to adapt?
======
pbhjpbhj
>I still believe mailing-lists are superior to web based forums.

I disagree - a combination is better whereby one can access the same content
through the web as through your MUA.

Tyranny of the masses seems like the reason (for small values of tyranny).

------
pkamb
Look at the new Gizmodo/Gawker redesign: the 'tabletification' of some
websites is ridiculous. I've completely stopped using their entire network of
blogs because of how unusable the sites are on a normal PC.

Another thing I hate: Middle-Click Hijack. If I left-click on a link/picture,
fine, you can do whatever you want. Fancy javascript, lightboxes, the whole
jazz. But if I middle-click that same link, by god it better be opening in a
new tab in the background. No exceptions.

